# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Probleem met validatie (keuzemenu toont slechts tot rij 52)

## dutchbb

Ik werk sinds kort met validatie in Excel 2008 voor de mac, alles gaat goed buiten één hardnekkig probleem dat ik niet opgelost krijg.

Ik heb dus bij de validering de naam opgegeven van een bepaald celbereik op een apart blad. Het gaat over één kolom met meer dan 52 rows. In de cel waar het menu verschijnt dat de gegevens van deze cellen moet tonen, wordt echter maar tot rij 52 aan keuzes weergegeven. Zodra het voorbij rij 52 gaat toont ie de gegevens niet in het keuzemenu.

Ik heb al een tijde gezocht naar mogelijke oorzaken maar tot op heden nog niets gevonden. Misschien kan iemand hier helpen? Dank bij voorbaat.

----------


## snb

Dat hangt waarschijnlijk af van de manier waarop je de naam hebt gedefinieerd van dat celbereik.
Kun je die hier plaatsen (menubalk/invoegen/naam../definiëren)

----------


## dutchbb

Wat ik doe is het volgende:

1) selecteer cel A1 tem A70 (op apart blad)
2) in de formulebalk links geef ik dit bereik een naam
3) ik ga naar het blad waar het keuzemenu op moet verschijnen
4) ik selecteer daar de cel C12
5) in de menubalk kies ik Gegevens > Validatie...
6) Ik kies dan Toestaan: lijst
7) Bij Bron: =mijnnaamvoorbereik
8) klik "ok"

Als ik nu het menu probeer toont ie vanaf rij 52 binnen het bereik geen opties meer.

----------


## snb

Weinig mis mee.
Plaats je voorbeeldbestand (.xls) hier, dan valt er wellicht meer over te zeggen.

----------


## dutchbb

Probleem opgelost. Was dus bug in Excel, na de nodige upgrades doet hij het weer perfect  :Smilie: 

Bedankt voor de reacties.

----------

